# Arnprior Bottling Works - embossed bottle



## RCO (Sep 5, 2017)

recently found this at an antique store in Parry Sound Ontario , I had never seen it before so was interested in it . the store owner also seemed very motivated to sell and we eventually came to a deal . 

I have no idea where they got it , if it was found locally , it would of had to have come from the railway as there once was a railway that ran from Arnprior all the way thru Algonquin park to parry sound . but consider how things move around its impossible to say where it came from .  

there is a listing in my book for a DK Cunningham 1910-1931 and one for Arnprior bottling works 1931-1934 but none of the bottlers in Arnprior seem to have lasted past the late 30's 

this bottle is a bit larger than some of the others I have but not as big as a quart bottle . 

has Arnprior Bottling Works Co , D.K. Cunningham , trade mark , Arnprior Ont on front and a " bell " is embossed in middle


----------



## RCO (Sep 5, 2017)

here is another picture I took at the antique store 

partly why I was interested in the bottle as I had been to arnprior a few years ago and remembered how small it was , seem to recall there is a mcdonalds and Wendy's near the highway and then you drive into town and there is a downtown near the river but its really not that big considering how close it is to Ottawa 


as for how many bottles like this , there is from arnprior ? I really don't know as I haven't seen that many others from this town


----------



## RCO (Sep 5, 2017)

tried to take another picture but none seem any clearer


----------



## RCO (Sep 5, 2017)

another pic


----------



## whittled (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice looking multi segment bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice one!  I've got the light blue version of the exact same bottle, and a rare paper label bottle with Cunningham's wife's name on it after she took over the business.  I've got a post about it on here somewhere.

Yeah Arnprior isn't a very big town, it's a bit too far away to be a bedroom community and there isn't much industry out there these days.  I think it's one of those towns that got built up around the railroad and then the railroad was ripped up in more recent years.


----------



## RCO (Sep 6, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice one!  I've got the light blue version of the exact same bottle, and a rare paper label bottle with Cunningham's wife's name on it after she took over the business.  I've got a post about it on here somewhere.
> 
> Yeah Arnprior isn't a very big town, it's a bit too far away to be a bedroom community and there isn't much industry out there these days.  I think it's one of those towns that got built up around the railroad and then the railroad was ripped up in more recent years.




that's interesting there is also a light blue version , although I've seen many other bottles where there is colour variations available .

I haven't really seen that many bottles from arnprior and don't think there is any pop bottles from the town after the 1930's . there seems to have been a boom there according to my books from maybe 1900's - 1930's , that also be same time period the railway ran thru the town and maybe that explains why it grew and some bottlers started up 


I think the town has grew a bit recently , last time I drove by a couple years ago can recall some new homes near the highway and it did appear to be growing a bit , I'm not that familiar with older part of town and never been by the river area


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah looking at the map there have been a few new subdivisions built.  Ottawa is expanding at a rapid pace and it might be spilling over to the nearby towns.  I imagine some people are alright with the hour's drive into Ottawa, if it means they get to live near the river for much cheaper than it would cost in Ottawa.

I don't think they have any pop bottles from after the 30's either, not that I can think of anyway.  The only bottler I can think of off the top of my head is Cunningham (and later his wife).  I do have a few labeled druggist bottles from Anrprior as well.


----------

